# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  ai gup minh viet pascal voi

## iseovip1

*bài 1: tìm số nguyên m lớn nhất thỏa mãn bất đẳng thức m^2+m+1<1999**bài 2: viết chương trình nhập vào một số và kiểm tra số đó có là số nguyên tố hay không.*
*bài 3: nhập n từ bàn phím và tính n! in ra kết quả trên màn hình
bai 4 nhập vào 2 số nguyên n (n<20) in ra màn hình n dòng , mỗi dòng kí tự ***bai 5 nhập từ bàn phím 2 số a,b tinh giá trị biểu thức f(x)=4x^2+5x+1*
*với: x { a+b/2 nếu a>b*
* { 152,48 nếu a=b*
* { a+b/b^2 nếu a<b*
*bai 6 nhập từ x,n từ bàn phím rồi tính s:1-x+2x-3x^2+....+(n+1)x^n 
bai 7 nhập vào 1 số thực a tìm số n lớn nhất sao cho 1+1/2+1/3+...+1/n < a*

----------


## huynq.231

ặc
viết hết tất cả 7 bài này hả bạn?
thế bạn đi học để làm j vậy?

----------


## blogsechia1

*trả lời: ai gup minh viet pascal voi*

bt2 dễ mà. pạn mới hok pascal ak? 
bài snt và số siêu nguyên tố có trên goodgle đó. pạn lên đó search la đc.
you ok?

----------


## yenyen1234

*trả lời: ai gup minh viet pascal voi*

:realmad:[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

